# Sousmoked Baby Back Ribs



## YelojktBob (Mar 18, 2018)

Got the hankering for some smokey deliciousness and settled on ribs. I pulled membranes and rubbed them down with my own homemade sugar free rub. (Stevia substituted for sugar, anyone know a substitute for brown sugar?). The ribs hung out for four hours in the smoker (cold, medium smoke)and then were vac sealed and Sous Vide at °167 for 4 hours. We pulled them and popped them into a °500 degree oven for 10 minutes to tighten them up. They turned out fantastic. The ribs were not FOTB but the bones did come clean. So juicy and tasty the kids didn't even use sauce.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks real good, it seems that SV is taking over the smoking world.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2018)

The ribs look great!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks great! I am a big fan of smoking for a few hours and then letting the sv do the rest. Wish I had less to do but since I’m always busy I can’t sit around the smoker all day, everyday.


----------

